# Laufräder, Meta SX2 (2013)



## Peter Lustig (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
habt ihr mit den Standartlaufrädern (joytech) auch so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?
Mein hinteres LR bzw. die Nabe macht nur Probleme.. Die Lager halten keine 300km... 

Grüße Michi


----------

